# My April Fools joke



## PRE66 6TART (Apr 13, 2015)

Just thought I would share a funny story with everyone. And I'll say this upfront: don't worry, it's not what you're probably thinking, I didn't put the spider in any dangerous situations.

So I had to rehouse my new (first) tarantula. Btw, I'm the guy who bought a rosea that turned out to be a p. cancerides (best guess by you all) a few weeks ago, if anyone remembers. 

Anyway, I ended up doing the rehouse (I think that's what you cal it, I took her out to add substrate and a different hide, also on recommendations from you all) on April first, so I timed it so that I could take her out of the tank and hide her away in a temporary enclosure right before my wife got home from work, and then I left the tank open and pretended like she had escaped, which scared the crap out of my wife who is very arachnophobic, and has told me that the tarantula getting loose and lost somewhere in the house is basically her worst fear.

I didn't let it go on for too long before I revealed the truth, but she was almost ready to go move in with her mother. So that's my story. I was immensely amused and pleased with myself. I hope you don't think I was abusing my spider-powers (with great power comes great responsibility after all) or exploiting my T for nefarious purposes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I CAN say that if you ever want her to get over her fear, you did exactly the wrong thing... :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 13, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> Well, I CAN say that if you ever want her to get over her fear, you did exactly the wrong thing... :/


You are are absolutely correct -- OP showed poor judgement and a lack of consideration for his spouse.  Naughty!


Btw OP -- most excellent prank!
:laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 13, 2015)

Scaring people with spiders goes against what this hobby is about.  Isn't there some other animal you'd rather own instead?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EulersK (Apr 13, 2015)

This wasn't a prank so much as simply being mean. It reminds me of those YouTube "pranks" where people go out of their way to be jerks. I'm glad that you had the sound mind to not put the spider in harm's way, but nothing about what you did was funny or amusing. It did, however, demonstrate your readiness for this hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BossRoss (Apr 13, 2015)

Considering this joke was contained to the environment of your home and was not posted all over the googleweb to create some viral junk with 1million hits. Considering the T was never in danger. I think this was very funny!!! HA HA HA HA!!!

It was done with good intentions and no one got hurt or humiliated... Although I am sure your wife had a few choice words for you!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## windscorpions1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Scaring people with spiders goes against what this hobby is about.  Isn't there some other animal you'd rather own instead?


 Wasn't gonna post anything, but just wanted to put in my opinion. I gotta disagree. The thing about a hobby is...it is what you make it....educating people and helping them with their fears of spiders may be your thing but not his. So saying it's against the hobby is saying it's against what you define as the hobby. 

Personally, I didn't see anything wrong with what he did.... the t wasn't put in harm's way, and neither was his wife. Also just on a side note he paid for the spider he can do what he wants with it....he wants to break out the grill and throw another t on the BBQ he has as much a right to do so as playing a harmless joke. Again, dont wanna start nothing, just my opinion...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 13, 2015)

It's sorta hard for me to pass judgment on what someone does in their own home as an Aprils Fool's prank.  No T was harmed, and I am guessing OP knew how far to take the prank -- even stated he didn't let it go on for long.  
I just can't make the leap that this incident has harmed the hobby or proved someone should not have a T.  

And if he did take it too far -- that's for his spouse to decide -- not me.


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 13, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> It's sorta hard for me to pass judgment on what someone does in their own home as an Aprils Fool's prank.  No T was harmed, and I am guessing OP knew how far to take the prank -- even stated he didn't let it go on for long.
> I just can't make the leap that this incident has harmed the hobby or proved someone should not have a T.
> 
> And if he did take it too far -- that's for his spouse to decide -- not me.


Yeah, hope it didn't seem like I was passing judgement... just was kind of concerned for the wife's perspective in this. In the end, I guess I'd say it was a good joke if SHE thought it was funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felidae (Apr 13, 2015)

Strange way of desensitization  Personally I love hard jokes, but if one time I decide to do that with my hubby, I win a nice little condo six feet under in the hill side..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 13, 2015)

windscorpions1 said:


> a hobby is...it is what you make it....educating people and helping them with their fears of spiders may be your thing but not his. So saying it's against the hobby is saying it's against what you define as the hobby.
> 
> - on a side note he paid for the spider he can do what he wants with it



- I've been in the hobby over 40 years and seen a lot of irresponsible behavior.  If someone's idea of 'humor' is scaring people with spiders, they need to rethink what they're doing in the hobby.  One-step-forward, two-steps-back is not progress.  

- And no, it's not okay for anyone to do whatever they want with their spiders.  There are limits to how much stupidity citizens and governments will put up with, and there is NO legal right to be able to own exotic animals.  Governments and special interest groups are already taking many of them away.  Act stupid, and we'll lose spiders too.   We'll know who to thank when they're banned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 13, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> If someone's idea of 'humor' is scaring people with spiders, they need to rethink what they're doing in the hobby.


Not "people" but his own wife in his own home.  I would agree someone going down the street playing T pranks on "people" would give the hobby a bad name.



Poec54 said:


> And no, it's not okay for anyone to do whatever they want with their spiders


The stores here sell Raid and HotShot spider killing sprays.  I am unaware of humane laws re: Ts here.  As far as I know, it is okay to fry them up and eat them with ketchup if you want.  Same with crickets, roaches..... People watch FearFactor and other programming that show how little value is placed on the lives of Ts.   

This just seems like an over-reaction to me and it confuses me why you bothered to address such a limited-scope unharmed T in-home private prank.... on April Fools Day to boot.  
I am not seeing the OP as some crazy person out to get Ts banned.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Felidae (Apr 13, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Not "people" but his own wife in his own home.  I would agree someone going down the street playing T pranks on "people" would give the hobby a bad name.


Totally agree. The only hazard in that prank that he's wife make him choose between her and the T. It didn't happened in the public, no harm for the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Apr 13, 2015)

Eh I can see the funny side in a way but Poec does have a point. Pranks can go wrong, and a woman scorned is a dangerous thing to deal with if you want to continue owning them. Rehousing is stressful enough for tarantulas, why extend its time away from its home just for your own personal amusement?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, technically speaking, he scared her _without_ a spider...


If pressed, I guess I'll have to fall on the side of "no spider endangerment took pace in the privacy of their own home equals no threat to the hobby." The taste of the prank would be a matter of opinion. Like most people, I am concerned about bannings and the like, but I don't think that a prank that did not actually involve the spider would be anything that could damage the hobby. The peril might be if the spider actually DID get lose and the wife refused to "fall for it" again.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 13, 2015)

Felidae said:


> Totally agree. The only hazard in that prank that he's wife make him choose between her and the T. It didn't happened in the public, no harm for the hobby.



This really isn't the kind of place for pranks like that.  I don't know why the OP thought it is.  

Here's the thing: there used to be a lot of very experienced collectors and breeders here 5 and 10 years ago.  You can see it on the old threads.  Great info.  Some of the world's top people in the hobby.  Most of them have left, and the few remaining don't stop by very often anymore.  These are the people we need, the backbone of a forum, that can answer difficult questions. They see the lame threads about handling, scaring people,_ 'What should I name my tarantula?', 'Let's see you tarantula tattoos', _etc.  Why would they expect to have intelligent discussions here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 13, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> This really isn't the kind of place for pranks like that.  I don't know why the OP thought it is.
> 
> Here's the thing: there used to be a lot of very experienced collectors and breeders here 5 and 10 years ago.  You can see it on the old threads.  Great info.  Some of the world's top people in the hobby.  Most of them have left, and the few remaining don't stop by very often anymore.  These are the people we need, the backbone of a forum, that can answer difficult questions. They see the lame threads about handling, scaring people,_ 'What should I name my tarantula?', 'Let's see you tarantula tattoos', _etc.  Why would they expect to have intelligent discussions here?


I am not sure that the prank was a great idea; I think it's better to teach people to like the spiders than intentionally scare them. BUT, no harm was really done. And as for the old saw about the experts leaving... I'll believe it when I hear it from them. Until then, chat board will be chat board.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Felidae (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree with you about the lame threads, and I left some forums long years ago cause of those kind of things. It was really boring to answer day by day the same basic questions, and see same photos of same beasts in different angle. Much more problematic when you start a good thread with a serious theme, and few newbies coming to spamming in about their 2 months experience with the animal. I just gave it up.. I'm deep in the reptiles not the T's, but I think it's still close together.

My other point that's need to keep the equilibrium between the fun and the serious part of the hobby. Everything in his place. For the fun part, here is the TWH I think. Sure, I'm more interested about the scientific side, but a part of me just love the fun (not the boring or lame..). 

He didn't make pain for anyone (except his wife, but it's not me who will divorce..). He just want to share a prank with the community. If the experienced keepers like you, bring him down, he'll turn too to the Facebook groups, and will learn nothing but garbage.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have to agree that I don't think any harm has been done here, and have to agree that there are a bunch of lame threads here, and if lame threads were to take over, I'd probably leave too.. but I like the thought of people being educated about Ts rather than being scared off by them.. I have an extreme arachnophobic mother, she rarely visited because I have Ts, now she comes more often to visit and she actually wants to see them sometimes! The first time my jaw dropped to the floor.. my hubby also never thought much of Ts but he bought every single one I have.. and recently got two slings himself, which is OW, but i'll do the maintenance and rehousing and feeding although lately he's been eager to help me care for them, and even checks up on them everyday.. which is a good thing, he even understands my no-handling policy, and now he sees what this hobby is all about and sees what I see, and learned to love them as much as I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 13, 2015)

I admit, had the OP been holding the T and waving it near his wife's face, I'd have felt very different about the prank.  Fear is never funny.  
I sorta see how this prank evolved, re-housing, empty enclosure, April Fools Day..... would be hard to resist, imo.

I can't really see this prank having much affect on whether or not she will overcome her fears or not.
Let's be fair, wild spiders do enter our houses, sometimes fairly large ones, so a loose spider in the house (even a pranked one) is something arachnophobes are forced to deal with at least a few times a year anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I've done this before, but with the guidelines set thus as to the nature of the posts that go here, I don't think criticism to the nature of any posts within this forum can be warranted by experts or amateurs. Suggestions for this forum, as per the guidelines set forth are:

    Hello! I'm new and this site ROCKS!
    I am getting a new T tomorrow!
    My T molted and it put on 3"!
    I think my T likes Iron Maiden...
    Why is it so hard to pick a new T?
    What shall I name my new T? Aunt Betty just died, I think she might appreciate the namesake.

The wisdom of the prank is open for debate but the intent of this subforum really isn't, at least amongst the participants.The debate should be taken up with the folks who run the boards. Speaking for myself, I do try to keep some of the goofiness out of the Tarantula Questions and Discussion boards, but of course I often fail miserably. But as far as topics go there, they at least start as intended..
Is it so much that levity drives these experts away, or is it a bit of ego? "Dammit! I'm a serious scientist! What's this business about naming tarantulas?" Nobody serious about tarantulas names them!" I dunno. I just get a vision of experts not being much fun at all at parties. If they are ever invited to any.
Why must fun and educational be mutually exclusive?

In regard to the  nature of the topic, as it stands, this debate is...pointless.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 13, 2015)

Jessinez96 said:


> Hey, I am new to arachnoboards and I am so sorry to be posting this question on someone's thread, but I can figure out how to start a new thread on here, again, I'm sorry for the stupid question, but I can't figure out how to post?


What is your question or concern -- we may be able to direct you to a thread already in progress. Or help you start a new one, if one is needed.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 13, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> It's getting old.  I'm reading fewer threads and fewer posts.  They're childish.


I am baffled.  What exactly did you expect to find in a thread called "My April Fools Joke" located in Tarantula CHAT?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PRE66 6TART (Apr 13, 2015)

OP here. I had a feeling my post might be controversial, which is why I made a feeble attempt to acknowledge it and diffuse it at the end of my post, but I didn't expect to log on and see 67 replies. I didn't mean to come here and make waves. I hope the discussion I sparked is at least somewhat of value.

Regarding the prank, I've known my wife for over 15 years, I knew how far to take it, and she was able to laugh along with me and enjoy the humor after I revealed the shenanigans. I can understand why some of you would be concerned though, and I suppose there is a possible boy who cried wolf scenario that I hadn't considered, but I think our communication is good enough by now that that won't happen. I won't presume to know what is or isn't in the best interest of your hobby, so I'm sorry if I harmed it in any way.

I still feel almost like I'm a guest here in someone else's home, so I don't want to weigh in too heavily on the other discussion that's going here, but I will just say this: from the perspective of a newbie who wants to begin trying to edge his way into the conversation, these sort of frivolous posts are really all I have to offer at this point, since I don't have anything more substantial to offer yet, and I have been avoiding coming out and asking most of the questions I have at this point since I've been able to gather that you all are (understandably) sick of answering them over and over. I don't want to contribute to driving off more experienced members, but I do believe forums like these also need new blood in order to thrive.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrDave (Apr 13, 2015)

PRE66 6TART said:


> OP here. I had a feeling my post might be controversial, which is why I made a feeble attempt to acknowledge it and diffuse it at the end of my post, but I didn't expect to log on and see 67 replies. I didn't mean to come here and make waves. I hope the discussion I sparked is at least somewhat of value.
> 
> Regarding the prank, I've known my wife for over 15 years, I knew how far to take it, and she was able to laugh along with me and enjoy the humor after I revealed the shenanigans. I can understand why some of you would be concerned though, and I suppose there is a possible boy who cried wolf scenario that I hadn't considered, but I think our communication is good enough by now that that won't happen. I won't presume to know what is or isn't in the best interest of your hobby, so I'm sorry if I harmed it in any way.
> 
> I still feel almost like I'm a guest here in someone else's home, so I don't want to weigh in too heavily on the other discussion that's going here, but I will just say this: from the perspective of a newbie who wants to begin trying to edge his way into the conversation, these sort of frivolous posts are really all I have to offer at this point, since I don't have anything more substantial to offer yet, and I have been avoiding coming out and asking most of the questions I have at this point since I've been able to gather that you all are (understandably) sick of answering them over and over. I don't want to contribute to driving off more experienced members, but I do believe forums like these also need new blood in order to thrive.


I think that if you can't find an answer via search, you should ask. I think the 'pros' are here answering questions because they prefer you know the answer.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 13, 2015)

god61021 said:


> Tim this is awkward but uhh....I think I love you.


AWKward... Lol



PRE66 6TART said:


> OP here. I had a feeling my post might be controversial, which is why I made a feeble attempt to acknowledge it and diffuse it at the end of my post, but I didn't expect to log on and see 67 replies. I didn't mean to come here and make waves. I hope the discussion I sparked is at least somewhat of value.


This particular debate has been ongoing for a while now. Not to worry. 




PRE66 6TART said:


> Regarding the prank, I've known my wife for over 15 years, I knew how far to take it, and she was able to laugh along with me and enjoy the humor after I revealed the shenanigans. I can understand why some of you would be concerned though, and I suppose there is a possible boy who cried wolf scenario that I hadn't considered, but I think our communication is good enough by now that that won't happen. I won't presume to know what is or isn't in the best interest of your hobby, so I'm sorry if I harmed it in any way.


Well if your wife enjoyed it and you enjoyed it then don't worry about what anyone else says, good or bad. I'm glad you shared, gave us all a chance to know you a little bit. As far as harming OUR hobby, that's the thing, it IS  our hobby, you're in it too right? And welcome!




PRE66 6TART said:


> I still feel almost like I'm a guest here in someone else's home, so I don't want to weigh in too heavily on the other discussion that's going here, but I will just say this: from the perspective of a newbie who wants to begin trying to edge his way into the conversation, these sort of frivolous posts are really all I have to offer at this point, since I don't have anything more substantial to offer yet, and I have been avoiding coming out and asking most of the questions I have at this point since I've been able to gather that you all are (understandably) sick of answering them over and over. I don't want to contribute to driving off more experienced members, but I do believe forums like these also need new blood in order to thrive.


I don't think you've done any wrong here. You posted this in the chat section, you were pretty clear with the title, clearly you've at least familiarised yourself a little bit with the rules and such. I promise there are many many newbies that come in with absolutely no respect and with chips on their shoulders. You didn't. When you see one come in, you'll know exactly what is meant by that and why poec gets so much in a lather. Don't be too intimidated by Poec, he's very knowlegdable and usually kind too. You'll see.

Don't be afraid to ask your questions. Sometimes you'll be blasted but mostly you will find answers that meet your needs. Just don't take critisicm personally, use it to learn and grow in the hobby and you'll be posting answers to other boobies in no time.  just remember to research using the search function then ask questions. 
On that note, welcome to arachnoboards. Make yourself at home. Search the past threads, read as much as you can. There's a lot to learn here.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sublimejimbob (Apr 14, 2015)

For what it's worth at this point, I thought your prank was pretty funny. I don't see much harm if the spider wasn't in any danger, and your wife doesn't have a major phobia of spiders (which admittedly would be pretty cruel).  I like to place fresh molts around the house sometimes to get a good jump scare, my family aren't particularly afraid of spiders but the initial two second shock of thinking it's a live tarantula is priceless!


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 14, 2015)

sublimejimbob said:


> For what it's worth at this point, I thought your prank was pretty funny. I don't see much harm if the spider wasn't in any danger, and your wife doesn't have a major phobia of spiders (which admittedly would be pretty cruel).  I like to place fresh molts around the house sometimes to get a good jump scare, my family aren't particularly afraid of spiders but the initial two second shock of thinking it's a live tarantula is priceless!


Be careful doing that with NW species, though... you may spread urticating bristles around your house...


----------



## sublimejimbob (Apr 14, 2015)

My NW molts usually go straight in the bin without being touched! Having red and blotchy hands for days isn't ideal, so I just stick to the OW molts for pranking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PRE66 6TART (Apr 14, 2015)

MrDave said:


> So far derailed that I didn't know what Kalavera was talking about when she commented on the original topic.
> 
> I admit I didn't think your joke was very cool, but you changed my opinion on that. I wasn't taking your knowledge of your own wife into account.


Yeah I guess I could have done a better job of explaining that in the original post. I probably could have done a few things better to not cause such a firestorm, but I'm a quick learner.

I just noticed I've had my T for exactly one month now (I remember cuz I got her on Pi Day) so I'm gonna go ahead and actually write/chat a little bit about my tarantula and my experience so far, since this seems like as good a place as any, and I don't feel like starting yet another thread.

It's been a pretty eventful month, between receiving the wrong species, trying to figure what it really was, having to re-do it's enclosure, my admittedly over-zealous feeding her, plenty of threat postures and bulldozing and other various spider activity on her part, and now I think it may already be in premolt. A couple weeks ago she disappeared into her new hide and turned down food for the first time, and I haven't seen her since, except for one brief moment when a cricket wandered into her home and she promptly emerged with it and set it down like trash on the curb to be picked up, before turning around and going back inside. And I noticed that the little bald spot on her butt seemed a lot darker than I remembered it.

I haven't wanted to disturb her, so I've left her alone other than occasionally trying to shine a flashlight through the glass to try and get a glimpse of her in the darkness, and her abdomen does appear to be a different color than the rest of her body, although it's difficult to tell. Either way I'm going to leave her alone until she's ready to come out, but if she does indeed end up molting I guess my next adventure will be to try to confirm the sex, since they got the species so completely wrong, I don't know if I can trust that they didn't get that mixed up also.

Fun stuff. I had no idea having a box with a spider in it would be so enthralling.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Apr 15, 2015)

*Mod Note*

This has gone way too far off topic. Tarantula Chat is not a free for all as many have been using it lately. Ever notice all the threads being moved?(Thanks for the extra work) Stay on topic. If a different topic pops up in a thread, start a new thread *in the appropriate* sub-forum be it in Chat, Q & A or The Watering Hole. 





god61021 said:


> its like a broken record. there is ONE area where anything goes.


Yes, it's called The Watering Hole. Use it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

